# Trocar Darts



## curare-five-oh (Jan 6, 2013)

A few pics (assuming I get them uploaded properly) of the set of trocar darts for Drfrancov.

They're fitted with Cold Steel cones to fit his blowgun.









Here's a closeup of the steel tips...









The money is for size reference and to remind me if I'm every totally destitute that I once had some... 









Terminal ballistics: a quarter-inch hole through both sides of a tin can is definitely doable...









I'll get these in the mail later this week as well as the steel ball ammo and sabots to Bigfoot and Treefork.


----------



## curare-five-oh (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm... not sure why the last pic's upside down, but at least they uploaded. Hee...


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Those darts look lethal. What caliber are they?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Those look VERY nice!! Did you have to do any work to the cold steel cones to get them to fly well?


----------



## curare-five-oh (Jan 6, 2013)

Orcrender, they're .625 caliber with cones borrowed from Cold Steel stun darts.

Nightknight, they fly just fine without modifying the CS cones. I think the length of the darts tends to make them more stable, and the weight of the trocar tip itself, which is about 1.3 grams, shifts the balance forward, which also helps stability. The total dart weight is about 5 grams.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2013)

Those look awesome!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! I know the Trocar points are all the rage in Bass fishing hooks because of maximum sharpness and penetration.Now a blowgun dart! Nice.


----------



## .625 magnum (Mar 5, 2013)

Where can I get some of these?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! Those darts look like they could kill.


----------



## Skummdogg (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice! Definitely going to try that


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

They are great! Awesome power. I did have to rim slightly the CS cones to fit snug. Thanks curare-five-oh.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

looks like you do the same i buy the stunners toss the blak part and keep the cones and if the shaft is thinner i use r.c. car fuel line to shim it centered


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

william21 said:


> looks like you do the same i buy the stunners toss the blak part and keep the cones and if the shaft is thinner i use r.c. car fuel line to shim it centered


sorry ill post pics later


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Are these tips available commercially? Not familiar with the Trocar name.

Teach


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes they are, but as parts of an archery broadhead. This is the link to a site with them.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

orcrender said:


> Yes they are, but as parts of an archery broadhead. This is the link to a site with them.


Ah yes, these don't look like much more than a standard bullet style arrow tip. I think it would be pretty easy to grind off three sides to bring them to a point like these. I think in the childrens arrow sizes these tips are available down to probably 40 grains or so. Can anyone confirm?


----------

